

Why I hate job hunting.  - angryjobhunter
http://pastebin.com/4Fu8Cez3

======
pauleastlund
I didn't properly understand this until I was a hiring manager working with a
recruiter, but recruiters often send these e-mails without making any effort
to verify that the hiring manager is interested in the candidate. If you don't
have a profile that the hiring manager finds immediately attractive, putting
you through a coding exercise can be the recruiter's way of building a case to
the hiring manager for bringing you in to interview.

I find the whole thing frustrating, too, which is my response to all of these
canned e-mails (unless I'm totally disinterested or I'm really actively
looking) is, "I'd be happy to take a call with the hiring manager to discuss
the position." If they're really interested, they'll take the call, and if
they're not, I haven't wasted my time.

------
antocv
It was really hard comprehending this pastebin, you have to read it from
bottom up it seems, and still... what.

Anyway, maybe you are searching for jobs in the wrong places? Hm? Those kind
of condescending recruiters, ugh, stay away from them.

Just pass on, man there are greener fields ahead.

~~~
angryjobhunter
Thanks mate, this one came from Careers.stackoverflow.com. I think it was just
a bad tomato though. First time I've had someone blatantly lie to me and not
show. Overall the experience has been rough but traversable. This is obviously
a low, other times I've had highs and come out of interviews that I could
convey my abilities and we both agreed I wasn't the right fit.

I thought about re-arranging it, but I didn't want to take away from the
structure of the email formatting. I just wanted to remove the identifying-
information.

~~~
antocv
I can sympathize with the lows, most people can, fucking job searching sucks
ass, ugh.

You'll find what you want to do, dont let these lows bring you down, and its
really good you told them off right ahead, should have more people like you,
so then these bad recruiters would stop their bad practices, it must mean
someeebody is that desperate indeed that theyd fall for "do work for free and
as a slave"-trick.

------
leishulang
a github pull request isn't that bad. think about all the whiteboard C++
coding interviews most of the IT companies still do.

~~~
zaptheimpaler
Yeah, agreed, but unless the OP is a fresh grad (doesnt look like it), it is
too much to ask for a code sample before even an initial call.

